# English Pointer guys



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I am not a EP owner or follower to much of any extent.

Can anyone tell me anything about either of these dogs listed below

*Ch. Covey Rise's Offlee Amazin* or *Hanna's Elhew Lou*? Or have had seen puppies parented by either or both of these dogs?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Hanna is considered a blue hen. Almost all of my Pointer buddies have granddaughters of her. They are all nice bird dogs. Hanna is part of the Covey Rise pedigree. Nice stuff.

Crossed with the right lines, that is a nice ticket. He is a shooting dog, but some people have been crossing it to pure AA stuff (e.g. miller ) which I think is taking away from what Amazin's breeding is, what it was targeted for and what it has accomplished.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> I am not a EP owner or follower to much of any extent.
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about either of these dogs listed below
> 
> ...


CH. Covey Rise's Offlee Amazin (CROA) is a half brother to my dog, HiFive's Rock Solid via their sire, CH Elhew Sinbad. CROA was named the Purina National Shooting Dog of the Year this year. He won 5 championships & 2 runner up championships this year to earn that title.

Sinbad is a very successful all age dog and will be running in the National Championship at the Ames Plantation in Grand Junction TN for the second consective year. 

Sinbad's dam is Elhew Swami, who was inducted into the Field Trial Hall of Fame this year along with her sister, Elhew Sunflower. Swami was also the National Shooting Dog of the Year two consecutive years, and was ultra close the following year. Swami's grandfather is another Hall of Fame Dog, Elhew Snakefoot (Wehle wrote a book about Snakefoot).

Sinbad's Great Grandfather is yet another hall of fame dog, Barshoe Brute.

Here's the AF write-up on CROA:
http://americanfield.com/Pages/TSDA.html


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> CH. Covey Rise's Offlee Amazin (CROA) is a half brother to my dog, HiFive's Rock Solid via their sire, CH Elhew Sinbad. CROA was named the Purina National Shooting Dog of the Year this year. He won 5 championships & 2 runner up championships this year to earn that title.
> 
> Sinbad is a very successful all age dog and will be running in the National Championship at the Ames Plantation in Grand Junction TN for the second consective year.
> 
> ...


Also, pretty sure Swami is out of Hannas Elhew Lou and Sunflower may have been also but I am less certain of that.
just trying to tie the two together.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Also, pretty sure Swami is out of Hannas Elhew Lou and Sunflower may have been also but I am less certain of that.
> just trying to tie the two together.


You are correct sir.

Here's a video of Rock on a planted quail at 1-1.5 years. The handler is Bruce Minard:


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mike are Swami and Sunflower littermate sisters? maternal sisters? or fraternal sisters? some of these family connections are pretty loosely used when it comes to dogs.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it just me or is Braxton not a particularly nice looking dog?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Mike are Swami and Sunflower littermate sisters? maternal sisters? or fraternal sisters? some of these family connections are pretty loosely used when it comes to dogs.


Half sisters:
http://www.fieldtrialmagazine.com/pdfs/top shooting dogs.pdf


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

The only thing Braxton lacks is a pipe. Then he'd really look distinguished. mac


----------



## muckdog (Mar 13, 2006)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Is it just me or is Braxton not a particularly nice looking dog?


Don't get me wrong I love my dog's lean but that critter looks like he needs some kibble!


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

muckdog said:


> Don't get me wrong I love my dog's lean but that critter looks like he needs some kibble!


I agree but sometimes its tough trying to keep weight on a working dog. give him a few pounds and he looks fantastic. High on both ends and elbows are straight not bent on point. Body is pretty square. I don't mind a little curve in the tail. I think he looks good.

Ben


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Great, thanks guys. Sounds like the dog im gathering information on should be a nice dog.

Appreciate.

-Bob


----------



## muckdog (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree....if my dogs are hunted several days in a row they start looking a lil too lean as well. That fella coulda had some ladies in heat where he was kept as well...


----------



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

ruger are you going to go to the dark side?


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

When I see a pointer on birds I want to see that dog straight on both the front and back legs and have a perfectly straight tail.


_


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

img src="http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Reno_
Here is another one thats straight.
Can't get this one to load. 
I give up.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

crosswind said:


> When I see a pointer on birds I want to see that dog straight on both the front and back legs and have a perfectly straight tail.
> 
> 
> _


The legs on the other pointer are straight don't you think?

I also like a straight tail but if this tail was his nit, I would take it no problem.

Ben


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Is it just me or is Braxton not a particularly nice looking dog?


 Thats more hook then I could get used to. The ribs I can get over.:lol:
yep those legs and shoulders are straight and locked out.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Merimac said:


> I agree but sometimes its tough trying to keep weight on a working dog. give him a few pounds and he looks fantastic. High on both ends and elbows are straight not bent on point. Body is pretty square. I don't mind a little curve in the tail. I think he looks good.
> 
> Ben


 The tail I could live with as well especially as good a dog as he is but just being picky he looks a little "houndy" to me. Long ears set a bit low.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> The tail I could live with as well especially as good a dog as he is but just being picky he looks a little "houndy" to me. Long ears set a bit low.


 
I think that is the due to the way he has his head cranked a bit. :lol:
After all he is a hound ya know.

Man it is easy to sit back a pick apart someone else's dog isn't it.:lol::lol::lol:

The dog sure looks like it is put together to run though.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

crosswind said:


> I
> Man it is easy to sit back a pick apart someone else's dog isn't it.:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> .


 Yeah it is. 
He is a super accomplished dog I'd sure love to own him especially if I could afford to campaign him. 
When you leaf thru the Am. field each week and see all those posed dogs its easy to nit pick based on looks alone.


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

Scott, dogs looked funky most times, because it is pictures being taken, if you look at the dog, 99% of times they will tell on the camera man. The top dog is on game, if it wasnt it wouldnt have been caught in a step, plus I feel its looking at the bird area, or possibly the bird. In the bottom, nose is in the clouds, so prolly not on game...could be but would say not, along with its ear postioning, it is standing there because it has to, not because it wants to.......ears say to me, uggggh Dad c'mon, this is stupid I dont wanna do this. When they are stickin a bird, the body, eyes ears, everything just has different look to it. I am also, just going off what I see here in these two pics. Thanks Jonesy


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

2ESRGR8 said:


> The tail I could live with as well especially as good a dog as he is but just being picky he looks a little "houndy" to me. Long ears set a bit low.


Wow cabin fever has us doesn't it?

I will take the ears too if he finds birds with me.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

Merimac said:


> The legs on the other pointer are straight don't you think?
> 
> I also like a straight tail but if this tail was his nit, I would take it no problem.
> 
> Ben












Jonesy,I think that son of a gun was taking a step. :lol: I probably should have whoa broke him better..:lol: actually I can't remember what was going on here. That dog is pretty honest on his birds but then again he was only a liitle over a year old in that pic.

Hey I picked a puppy up from your neighbor last week. A little Nickle bred dog, crossed with a Lancelot female. Do you no them.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

My GSP becomes very lean after only a day or two of extensive hunting of 3+ hours each day. What takes him two weeks to pile on he will drop in two days. 

I enjoy the different style of dogs on point. Some dogs i like the head up stiff leg.....others i like the ready to pounce look........i guess it depends on the dog, the cover, the bird, the day, the sun moon and stars .....to me of course.


Hey, thanks for all the info on the E.P. As for me going to the dark side of long tails........ahhh only time will tell.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Crouching dogs on point are not so nice to me. Once in a while when it gets to close to a bird I understand. Wont buy one and would not have a dog breed to one.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

crosswind said:


> Jonesy,I think that son of a gun was taking a step. :lol: . . .


I don't think that dog was taking a step. I think it sneezed and it's left front foot was used to cover its mouth and nose, then put back on the ground the way you see it. I just barely dectect the slightest bit of post nasal drip in that photo. Now that's a dog with manners! :lol:

Seriously, if it was taking a step I wouldn't expect to see both back legs lined up together. I sometimes witness my dogs stop with one leg forward, just happens to be the way they stopped when they catch scent.


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep, I know who delivered it to you.....Was it the Lance, or Doc bitch? I got dateline daughter, go boy bitch with doc holiday. I cant wait to see how it works out. Wasnt saying anything about your job on the dog or pointing fingers, just commenting on what the picture says. The differences you watch an see between the real deal, and set up pictures. Aot of times you will see, funky ears an tails when pics snapped that way. That is good on dogs age an what it was doing an why, good to see you pay attention to what your dogs say. I like that, Thanks Jonesy

heck, didnt know or really care who owned what in the pics, just talkin pics.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

No foul, Dave. Just having some fun on a nasty Michigan winter day.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

this is how i like my pointers... the perfect tail


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

or like this


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

chewy said:


> this is how i like my pointers... the perfect tail


Yea, but whats up with that ear?


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

lol he points with his ears. they are like radar


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

tailcrackin said:


> Yep, I know who delivered it to you.....Was it the Lance, or Doc bitch? I got dateline daughter, go boy bitch with doc holiday. I cant wait to see how it works out. Wasnt saying anything about your job on the dog or pointing fingers, just commenting on what the picture says. The differences you watch an see between the real deal, and set up pictures. Aot of times you will see, funky ears an tails when pics snapped that way. That is good on dogs age an what it was doing an why, good to see you pay attention to what your dogs say. I like that, Thanks Jonesy
> 
> heck, didnt know or really care who owned what in the pics, just talkin pics.


No problem, I was just jokin. He wasn't taking steps that is the way he hit the bird. If he was I would have been yelling instead of taking a picture.:lol:
I pretty sure I got a male from the Lance female. I told Mike I would take one from either litter. They are both bred well.That Nickle stuff was awfully impressive in that Dutchman dog I ran. I would love to get my hands on another one just like him.


----------

